

Ask HN: What is the best one line definition of a start-up ? - jacquesm

The word start-up seems to be pretty loosely defined, it would be nice if we could settle on what is a start-up and what is not.&#60;p&#62;What is the very best one sentence (preferably a short sentence) that according to you defines the word start-up ?
======
jacquesm
To me a start-up is a company that has achieved a small fraction of its
potential, where the owners know all employees by name, and communicate with
them directly.

------
VK
provide something innovative that people want and are willing to pay for

------
jonsen
idea & hard_work => success | failure

------
wanted
getting high with code to earn some money.

